# Important message for ZoneAlarm users and loss of internet connection!



## Erin99 (Jul 13, 2008)

Some of you may be having trouble getting on the internet (I hope you can read this, then). Here's why: MS DNS patch snuffs net connection for ZoneAlarm users | The Register

So, either uninstall ZA or set its "Internet Zone Security" level down a notch, to medium, until Mickeysoft fixes the problem (the setting is in the "Firewall" tab in ZoneAlarm).

Hope this helps anyone! Be aware that it may take some time before you experience said problem with ZA, since different computers are at different stages in their Windows Updates. Some may find it happens in a couple of weeks or longer, if ZA or Mickeysoft doesn't correct the problem first.


----------



## Overread (Jul 13, 2008)

What's the betting ZA fixes it before MS - and then MS's fix breaks it again


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 13, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL! In a few weeks I'd have to make another thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2008)

_Odds on_, I'd say. As I mentioned, Bill Gates is due me twenty note, the t...wanger.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 13, 2008)

Um.... Loopy knows she's too polite.... Um... I can't work out what that last word is. 

Tthwanger? Tulawanger? Crumpets?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL!  Oh, the word's just *twanger *with an ellipsis stuck randomly in the middle.



What you should be trying to work out is what it was _going _to be, before I moderated myself to abide by Chron rules. 






...but I sort of wish it was 'tulawanger' now.  That's great.  You should start using that...


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've never heard of that word either. And I only know one word that begins with T, but I don't know whether it's a swear word. Rhymes with hat.  I really am behind on bad words... When I get angry I just go ARGGGGGGGHHH! And huff.

Anyway, off topic.

Tulawanger sounds like a tribe, possibly in Australia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2008)

That one's a mild swear word, very mild, but a swear word nonetheless (the one that rhymes with 'hat').  

There's one that rhymes with 'dosser', as well, though.  And one that is also the name of a bird, although that's mild, too.  




Heh.  You're right, Tulawanger _does _sound like an Aussie word.  

(You're also right that we're _already _off topic, but at least it's your thread this time.  )





[edit]  There's also 'Tark', which is an orc swear-word, or at least a racial slur.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 13, 2008)

> BBC News website reader Chris Rogers applied the Microsoft patch to his own and his wife's computer but discovered that afterwards neither machine could get at e-mail or the web. His anti-virus software could no longer update either.
> 
> "Basically, the [Microsoft] update had crippled both PCs," he told BBC News.
> 
> ...


BBC NEWS | Technology | Net address fix foxes web users

Brilliant! You couldn't make it up!


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL! I wonder why they received no e-mails... 


Thanks, BTW. If I'd have known the BBC had done an article, I'd have used that one instead. People wil trust that more than mine. 


I wonder if that's why WWD couldn't get on the net? I meant to log in and tell him about this issue, but I kept logging in and forgetting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh.  Heh, heh.......... 





But personally, Leish, I'd trust you over the BBC any day.  And I'm not kidding, either.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 13, 2008)

You're priceless, Seph. 

And I just noticed your post above Py's. Where was that hiding???


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2008)

Above Py's.  






And thanks.  I shall take that the good way, rather than as meaning that they wouldn't even _take _money for me.


----------



## Grimward (Jul 13, 2008)

Leisha said:


> Some of you may be having trouble getting on the internet (I hope you can read this, then). Here's why: MS DNS patch snuffs net connection for ZoneAlarm users | The Register
> 
> So, either uninstall ZA or set its "Internet Zone Security" level down a notch, to medium, until Mickeysoft fixes the problem (the setting is in the "Firewall" tab in ZoneAlarm).
> 
> Hope this helps anyone! Be aware that it may take some time before you experience said problem with ZA, since different computers are at different stages in their Windows Updates. Some may find it happens in a couple of weeks or longer, if ZA or Mickeysoft doesn't correct the problem first.



One additional note:  ZA has upgrades for their different products.  They say that installing any of them will address the problem.  I can only speak to the Internet Security Suite upgrade; upgrading that to 7.0.483.000 sorted out the Microsoft problem straight away, w/o needing to uninstall the Microsoft fix or adjust the level.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah, the joys of a MS OS that hasn't been updated a single time.  Saying that, though, I gave up on ZA months ago - too slow.

It's nice to know that one is right every now and then, particularly when that one always maintains that the MS updates do more harm than good!  I'd also put my money on ZA fixing it first, and then MS' fix breaking it.

Oh, and I hope anyone who was affected manages to fix it.


----------



## Marcus15 (Jul 27, 2008)

I tried ZoneAlarm the other day but I couldn't even open it to change the setting. What gives?


----------



## Lenny (Jul 27, 2008)

Overread said:


> What's the betting ZA fixes it before MS - and then MS's fix breaks it again


 


Lenny said:


> I'd also put my money on ZA fixing it first, and then MS' fix breaking it.


 
Check Point patches Microsoft update error - Computeractive

Tuesday is just around the corner - do MS have enough time to code a new update to knock ZoneAlarm out again?


----------



## The Ace (Jul 27, 2008)

My personal experience of ZA is that it has 2 settings;

1) Let nothing through.

2) Let everything through.

Our job became much easier with the firewall on SP2, because, while flawed, it works straight from the box.  It used to take longer to set up ZA properly than it did to install Windows.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 27, 2008)

I found that it also takes longer for ZA to load on startup than it takes to install Windows. 

I don't know if it's true for the XP firewall as well, but I'm pretty sure that the Vista Firewall only blocks _incoming_ traffic, and assumes that all outbound traffic is good... which seems bloody ludicrous, excuse my French.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 29, 2008)

Marcus15 said:


> I tried ZoneAlarm the other day but I couldn't even open it to change the setting. What gives?



I'm not actually sure about that. I've never had it happen. I just double-click on its program icon in my system tray, and it opens.

You could try upgrading it, if it's not the latest version.


----------

